# pink eye???



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

my oldest doe came up with pink eye....i was wondering what peoples info and opinions are about it. i have her seperated off and nobody else has got it and its been weeks. is it something she will pass down to all of her kids from now on? will it keep comming back? should i cull her? it seems like an intolerence to sun light. please tell me what you think and know. she is in good health otherwise. thank you everybody


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

and we the family drink raw milk from our goats, make cheese and all of that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it officially pink eye? Has she really had it for weeks? How have you been treating it?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

no she hasnt been diagnosed w pink eye. first time i gave her shots of la200 put la200 drops in eyes and cant quite remember but i think we used "vetericyn pink eye spray the eyes went through the hase phase but returned normal and put patches over them too. she returned normal. it has come back. we live in s.c and both times she has came up w this we have got alot of rain and the days it wasnt raining the sun has been 98 degrees beaming. the first time her eyes were swolen this time they are not. the first time her eyes were runny this time its a yellowish greenish ****.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

goat vets are fare n few imbetween down here so not really helpfull


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

i was told i could swab it and send it to washington state lab but if it is a microplasma it might not show up....


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

and through my research it said if it is desease it would be microplasme, clymidia, or listeria.....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinkeye is no big deal. It happens because of a vitamin A deficiency. Give an affected goat a little cod liver oil (put some in her eye too) and it will clear up in a few hours. It happened to one of my kiddos recently and, sure enough, the cod liver oil worked.
Too little green feed in the diet can cause vitamin A deficiency. Overhead power lines, and street lights at night, can do it too (I believe they interfere with the conversion of beta carotene).
Other signs of vitamin A deficiency are reproductive problems such as infertility and uterine infections. Severe deficiency during pregnancy can cause birth defects in babies.
If it is an ongoing problem even though she is getting enough greens, supplement her with a little cod liver oil regularly.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

cod liver oil in capsules or you can get it in different form? just like the vitamine you would but in the store? and how do i know its not micoplasma, or clymidia?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

thank you for helping me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get a vitamin ADE injectable. The E in it will help the A & D absorb better. Plus the D certainly wouldn't hurt. They really get more of it if you inject.

Cod Liver Oil is capsule or liquid.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry again but ware do I get a ADE injestable?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe TSC sells it. I usually buy all that stuff online from PBS Animal Health.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I looked at pbs there were a few


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

E-a+d, e+ad, a+d???


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

E-ad 300?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry, I just now got back on this thread. Yes, you can get cod liver oil in liquid or capsule form. You can also get cod liver oil with vitamin E added. I'm sure a vitamin, herb, or health food store would carry it. I ordered mine from Swanson Vitamins.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I went to walmart last night at like 12:00...of course anything for our kids and animals!!! Lol I got a few things...


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

And this is what we came home with...


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh and this


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Any input? Or suggestions on how much of what


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When it comes to the vitamins, they never absorb them as well as injected. So the eye vitamins, I just don't know. It isn't like B vitamins where you can overdose and not worry. Never used the cod liver oil but maybe try a tablespoon full.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I would just give one of those, the plain cod liver oil being my first choice. I would use the human dosage, adjusted for the weight of your doe. The flavored cod liver oil shouldn't be put directly in the eye. The unflavored probably can - what are the ingredients?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

As far as the injectable I had mentioned before which one do I choose. And which vite do I not want to overdose?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I used the eye vite last night and this morning before I was able to talk to yall because it had so much more A vite in it the others had 4556 in liquid, 1250 in the a&d3. The eye has14,320 A and 200 e.????


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I put a pict of eye vit on here to look at ingredients. ..


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd like too get the injectable too but wasn't sure which aed to get. And untill i get it I'm using what's shown here....but she does look better already!!!!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Everything but the liquid is soft capsules


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any of the injectables would be fine. I have the ead 300.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank u!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank u everybody!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You are welcome. I'm glad to hear she's doing better - if she's had the infection a while it may take a few days to get rid of it. Keep us posted!
You do not want to overdose on vitamin A, D, or E, so be careful.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

How much is overdosing it? And what would happen?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just follow the directions on the bottle if you get injectable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would put eye antibiotic ointment in the eye twice a day. You don't want it turning into an infection.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was just reading that only _some_ types of pinkeye are caused by vitamin A deficiency. http://goat-link.com/content/view/221/1/#.VCXgcBbYO3Y


> Non-infectious Pinkeye generally falls into three categories: (1) Abrasions caused by outside irritants such as blowing dust or by the Listeriosis organism; (2) Vitamin A deficiency; or (3) Toxins, such as locoweed poisoning ("Dry Eye") or fire ant stings. Topical ophthalmic ointments cited above are used to treat these conditions; in the cases of Listeriosis and Vitamin A deficiency, the underlying problem must also be cured. As you can well see, the initial cause of pinkeye must be established at the time you notice it- start treating but make sure you observe the herd to see if any other causes are the culprit- esp Listeriosis as the herd-mates will have to be treated accordingly


How is she? She may need antibiotic if the cod liver oil hasn't helped.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

She is well. Havnt had any problems. Been feeding her vits here n there so we don't over do it.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank u for info n asking about us!


----------

